# What scorpion species can survive freezing temperatures



## stonemantis (May 27, 2006)

I've seen so many threads on how hot to keep scorpion spp. but, I was wondering what species/genre can survive freezing temperatures?


----------



## ScorpDude (May 27, 2006)

stonemantis said:
			
		

> I've seen so many threads on how hot to keep scorpion spp. but, I was wondering what species/genre can survive freezing temperatures?


Aparently where some euscorpius live it reaches like -10, but I'm not sure how true that is


----------



## Sunar (May 27, 2006)

Pretty sure c. vittatus can survive alot of extremes...which is why they are the most common scorp in the US.

...Now if only I could go catch them where I live! 

~Fred


----------



## ectic (May 27, 2006)

We'll The escorpius thingy is probably kind of untrue because if you look at the countries it live in. The minimum temperature for the country is like -10C but that an untrue -10C because where it live it may go under 0c but not much more. Forget about the Scorpions in the snow. The may survive frost but not for long. Well from what I have seen while in spain.


----------



## Dom (May 27, 2006)

I know that there are scorpions in Alberta and British Columbia Canada. They must be able to endure freezing temps. The species is Paruroctonus boreus.


----------



## fusion121 (May 27, 2006)

Its likely that quite a few scorpions can survive sub-zero temperature's quite regularly, deserts can become extremely cold at night and certainly species like Euscorpius spp. will experience very low temperatures in their native environment. Of course burrows have their own microclimates which help scorpions avoid extremes of temperatures but species that inhabit scrapes are likely to be very hardy to low temperatures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rattler_mt (May 27, 2006)

Paruroctonus boreus is native to my lil corner of Montana though its far from common as i have never found one though i know of ppl who have including one of my uncles. -40F before windchill is common here in the winter. we had almost a solid week of below -15F this past winter as a daily high before windchill.


----------



## ectic (May 27, 2006)

Is Montana really that Cold ?  Because if so here in Canada it Isn't the coolest place on the World! I'm happy to know that because I doesn't seem like it in wintertime when we go out.

Probably as to do with climat change north goes south and south goes north something like that. 
Because I wouldn't try to put one in my cooler. I bet I would die within a day. DON'T try it home.


----------



## LongDucDong (May 27, 2006)

There have been scorpions encased in ice for months and then thaw and return to normal activities. Its not uncommon in higher altitude species. Look at _Uroctonus mordax_ and _C. vittatus_. 2 counties here in Illinois have communities of _C. vittatus _and both of those counties experience ice cold winters and decent snow.


----------



## canadianscorp (May 27, 2006)

ectic said:
			
		

> Is Montana really that Cold ?  Because if so here in Canada it Isn't the coolest place on the World! I'm happy to know that because I doesn't seem like it in wintertime when we go out.
> 
> Probably as to do with climat change north goes south and south goes north something like that.
> Because I wouldn't try to put one in my cooler. I bet I would die within a day. DON'T try it home.



Montana basically shares pretty close to the same climate as Alberta.  they are right across the border from eachother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rattler_mt (May 28, 2006)

eastern Montana gets really cold cause there are no mountains to ge in the way of the arctic air masses you Canuks send down our way  funny thing is the one winter i spent over in the southwestern corner of the state up in the mountains was the nicest winter i can remember tons more snow but it never got very cold. the northeast corner where ive spent most my life is the opposite, extream cold and little snow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OneSickPuppy (May 28, 2006)

I would imagine that any scorpion in the US or canada has to survive conditions below 0 at least once a year exzcept maybe south florida and hawaii.


----------

